# Casio Protrek Battery Replacement



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a Casio prg-50 with the 2471 movement .

Solar but I suspect a worn out battery .I have a new one but when I now come to the re-assembly stage I find I have three thin strips of black rubber left over .They're probably for insulation puproses.They are about 15mm by 5mm.I don't know where they go ,as, stupidly I did not make a note of this on dis-assembly.

Can anyone help please? I can't find a site with the kind of "exploded" pics that you can get with good ole Seiko's.


----------

